# My thoughts on the Simple Pulse milker



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 14, 2016)

http://www.simplepulse.net/

I'm not through shopping yet...but I am in the market for a milker.  My hands are complaining more and more every day so after a surprise financial windfall I've decided to get a milker.   My frugal self says to just get a simple hand milker, but my not so frugal self wants something a little more substantial.  Plus, I want the ability to milk two goats at once. 

My requirements are simple.  It must be simple to use, and simple to clean.  And, I want it easy enough that a friend/neighbor or DH can use it!  See my motive here?

I had originally looked at Perry Milkers, and while they're not off the 'list' I thought I'd get some opinions on this one.

Has anyone used one of the Simple Pulse milkers, or know someone who did? 

Also, you folks that are experienced with milkers - what's your opinions/ideas on this one?

Thanks!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm still shaking my head at the idea of a "surprise financial windfall"
I haven't had one of those in a while.  "Surprise financial setback" that's more up my alley.
Oh gosh, I have to pay my state taxes tomorrow.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 14, 2016)

LOL- I'm laughing because my surprise financial windfall was a tax return!   Of course, the reason we got a tax return was that my DH didn't work for two months last year - so my windfall was more like a 'make-up' check.  Probably still in the hole on that one...


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 14, 2016)

I got a milker and had poor luck with it. Mine is the kind with the little rechargeable battery that creates a vacuum. It has tubes that connect it to a mason jar. Syringe tubes fit over the goat nipples. My goats kept kicking them off.
I also noted that the few times they stayed on there was pinkish color added to the milk.
So I tossed it in the pile of stuff I wasted money on. LOL
I'm hand milking three goats myself but have decided my hands are easier to clean than all that tubing and what not.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 15, 2016)

@frustratedearthmother  That is an interesting milker. I have a "real" one from Caprine Supply and the Simple Pulse looks promising. It has a balance tank, which is important for an even pull on the teats. I really don't see any reason that it shouldn't work. I would be looking at the way the lines attach to the jar lids. 

The worst part of using my milker is cleaning it but it does allow me to milk goats that have itty bitty teats and it is easier to milk a "dancer". My hands appreciate it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 15, 2016)

I have one of the hand milkers that you pump up, with syringes for teat cups...I've used it occasionally and my DH has 'tried' to use it.  It came set up for two teats but it was darn near impossible to get both cups attached so I converted it to a one teat milker.  As it is, it would be extremely time-consuming, not to mention a real PIA, to use it to milk multiple goats twice a day.

I definitely want something with 'real' teat cups and a pulsator.  I know there is some debate as to whether a pulsator is necessary, but since I want to use this long term, and it comes with one - why not?

I've watched all the videos and clean up isn't complicated or even very time consuming.

I do think that I'll go with the 2.5 gallon stainless bucket instead of the glass jars.   It's spendier up front, but by the time I break two or six of those glass jars...

I'm gonna TRY to take a week or so to decide.   I don't want to look back and think that I made an 'impulse' purchase.  Not that that's EVER happened before.... Hmmmm, thinking back that might be how I got into goats in the first place, lol!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 15, 2016)

I just made an impulse purchase myself.  More on that later.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## babsbag (Apr 15, 2016)

As long as that pump can pull the vacuum you need I think it should work. I bought my system off of CL and got a good deal and I already had a new bucket as I was borrowing a pump from someone the prior year. I sold the bucket that came with the used system so that was even better.

Ask them if they guarantee that it will work. How do the hoses attach to the stainless steel bucket?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 15, 2016)

Kind of expensive to do just one goat though


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 15, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I just made an impulse purchase myself.  More on that later.



  now that is just not right


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 15, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> now that is just not right



It's not a goat. 
But, it's something that I got to make our goat showing trips more enjoyable.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 15, 2016)

Hmmmmm, a new goat trailer and or vehicle to pull it?

You're killin' us here!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 15, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hmmmmm, a new goat trailer and or vehicle to pull it?
> 
> You're killin' us here!


I don't want to hijack your thread, I'll put it on my farm thread.


----------



## SteveElms (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm watching this thread for an update on which one you chose and how it works. I'm using a Henry Milker now, and it takes me 30 minutes to milk out 2 goats (including stripping the last by hand). If each goat took 5 minutes, I could add more goats!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 22, 2016)

SteveElms said:


> I'm watching this thread for an update on which one you chose and how it works. I'm using a Henry Milker now, and it takes me 30 minutes to milk out 2 goats (including stripping the last by hand). If each goat took 5 minutes, I could add more goats!



That is a long time. Far longer than hand milking would be.
Why not just hand milk?


----------



## SteveElms (Apr 22, 2016)

You haven't seen my complete lack of skills in the hand milking department. I also shattered my left wrist in October, and I have a plate, 9 pins and 3 screws holding it all together, which translates into I can really only hand milk with one hand. I just don't have the strength built up in it yet, and my coordination wasn't great before the accident.

That was 30 minutes total, from the time the goats are on the stand until I take them off. Cleaning udders, stripping, milking and finishing the last half quart by hand. And I thought I was pretty speedy


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 22, 2016)

SteveElms said:


> That was 30 minutes total, from the time the goats are on the stand until I take them off. Cleaning udders, stripping, milking and finishing the last half quart by hand. And I thought I was pretty speedy



Well then that IS speedy! 
I gotcha... I have severe arthritis in my hands especially my fingers so I don't hand milk... my farm partner does - by partner I mean farm co-owner partner - not my husband. He can hand milk but the goats don't like him milking them- they are snots. They are finicky.
Mt partner is speedy- faster then machine milking. 

I probably couldn't milk 1 goat in 30 minutes


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 22, 2016)

I have decided to get this milker- just haven't ordered it yet.  Having internet problems and working off my phone-ugh.  I have a question or two for them so I will probably call them on Monday and get things rolling.

I also have another purchase in the works....he just has to grow up a little more.  Such exciting times!!!


----------



## SteveElms (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats on deciding on the milker. My wif and I are talking about getting one once the milking barn is built and we had looked at the Perry milker. This one looks as good or better, so I'll be excited to hear how it works.

@Southern by choice Here's a photo of my x-ray. I wish there was a good story behind it but I simply tripped over a baby gate. We don't even have kids - just chihuahuas that try to clean the cats litter box. In hindsight I should have just thanked them for helping and not put the gate up. This hardware has hindered my hand milking quite a bit but it also creates a good excuse to get a good milker which in turn allows for more goats to be milked in the same time

Steve


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry about that wrist- ouch!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 23, 2016)

SteveElms said:


> View attachment 17073 Congrats on deciding on the milker. My wif and I are talking about getting one once the milking barn is built and we had looked at the Perry milker. This one looks as good or better, so I'll be excited to hear how it works.
> 
> @Southern by choice Here's a photo of my x-ray. I wish there was a good story behind it but I simply tripped over a baby gate. We don't even have kids - just chihuahuas that try to clean the cats litter box. In hindsight I should have just thanked them for helping and not put the gate up. This hardware has hindered my hand milking quite a bit but it also creates a good excuse to get a good milker which in turn allows for more goats to be milked in the same time
> 
> Steve



oh ouch, hope it heals up well for you!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 2, 2016)

Just ordered this milker.  Stay tuned...  I'll post after I get it and let ya'll know how I like it. 

I'm excited!  Sure hope it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## Latestarter (May 3, 2016)

sorry bout the wrist Steve... That's gotta suck. Looking fwd to the report FEM


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 11, 2016)

Update:  I've been using this milker for a couple weeks now and it's nothing short of wonderful!  It has made my life so much easier.  I ended up getting the two (1) gallon jars instead of the stainless bucket - and that's the only thing I think I might regret.  I'm only milking two goats right now so it's not a problem...yet.  I'll be weaning another batch of babies soon and milking more goats so time will tell.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 12, 2016)

I suppose it's a lot to ask, but can you get some action shots of the machine being used by you? Thanks in advance!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 12, 2016)

Even easier than me trying to reinvent the wheel - here's video from the website.  

http://www.simplepulse.net/milking-goats-video.html


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 12, 2016)

I think success with these milking machines to some degree is training your girls to cooperate with you and not kick the cups off. LOL That was the main trouble I had. I gave up.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the link. That looks pretty decent actually.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 13, 2016)

YW!  I'm really enjoying it and I think the 'girls' do too.


----------

